# What's your latest GO TO Audio demo



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

started using HD Traks a month ago... CROWN IMPERIAL / DALLAS WIND SYMPHONY !!! All I can say is get ready to have the dynamic limits of your system tested... The Title track made me jump out of my seat...- a first ...

POMP & PIPES also highly recommended... be careful with the volume :bigsmile:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Okay, I'll play (eh-eh)! Here are some timeless go-to demos in no particular order that find themselves spinning in my system:
Gladiator Soundtrack (180g 45rpm vinyl)
Hugh Masekela - Hope (200g 45rpm vinyl)
Muddy Waters - Folk Singer (200g 45rpm vinyl)
Kraftwerk - Autobahn (180g vinyl)
Allman Brothers Band - Live at Fillmore East (MFSL SACD)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are a few but my list is long:


----------

